# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Wavescan

## VeevXD

Hellos, i'm just wanting some pointers from any other LASIK technicians. I'm wondering what your success rate for getting IR recognition and if you have any pointers. The Wavescan says I have the IR then the laser sometimes says no registration. Drives me insane. We get pointers from our JJ reps but i'm wondering what other LASIK techs techniques are.

----------

